# IK Multimedia Tape Machine - the "reel" deal?



## Leandro Marcos (May 28, 2020)

Hi guys! I would like to know your thoughts on IK's Tape Machines. I read some comments that it has set a new (higher) bar for tape emulations. They mention it is too CPU intensive, but at the same time I guess that's the cost of sounding "better" or more realistic than the competition.

I have Ozone 9 Advanced, and it has the Vintage Tape module. I am wondering if IK's is really on another level and I should get it (it's currently on sale at $99.99 - regular price is $199.99, and with my JamPoints I could get it for $67).

Also, while I many people's favourites are U-he Satin and Softube Tape, most videos I see (including professional producers) they all use Slate Digital's VTM.

What's the ultimate tape machine emulator of everything available right now?

Any comments are really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Vin (May 28, 2020)

ReelBus 4 is awesome and very affordable. If you're on Cubase, you already have one of the best included - Magneto II (although it's more focused on saturation).


----------



## Ashermusic (May 28, 2020)

UAD Ampex Atr.


----------



## Gary Williamson (May 28, 2020)

IK's are the best I've tried and I think I've tried them all. If you can get it for $67 go for it, if your CPU can handle it.


----------



## Leandro Marcos (May 28, 2020)

Gary Williamson said:


> IK's are the best I've tried and I think I've tried them all. If you can get it for $67 go for it, if your CPU can handle it.


Just curious; have you worked with real tape machines in the past? This does not invalidate your answer at all. It’s just out of curiosity. Cheers.


----------



## Gary Williamson (May 28, 2020)

Cassette tapes, sure, Fostex, Tascam LOL, the big reel to reels, just software.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 28, 2020)

They sound great. I went with Softube Tape instead. Why?

1) CPU use means one instance - useful for final mastering only

2) IK Multimedia forces you to install everything with a massive install file leaving you to delete manually what you don't want - I loathe companies that do this and refuse to purchase from them (vs. Goodhertz or Melda, for example, who have a bundle but allow you to select what you want to install)

3) It wasn't THAT much better to me than Softube Tape... but, again, the IK ones sound great

4) Softube Tape was $49


----------



## Polkasound (May 28, 2020)

I own a couple of IK's tape machines. They are the most CPU-intensive plugins I've ever used. In order to use one, I wait until the project is fully recorded and ready to be mixed. Then I set my audio interface's buffer to the maximum and place no more than one instance of the plugin on the main bus.

I recorded on analog reel machines back in the early 1990s, but none of them were the models IK offers, so I'm sorry I can't offer a valid opinion regarding their accuracy. But when I am producing a song with a vintage sound, I'll drop an IK tape machine on the main bus, tinker with it, and thoroughly enjoy the results.


----------



## mixtur (May 28, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I own a couple of IK's tape machines. They are the most CPU-intensive plugins I've ever used. In order to use one, I wait until the project is fully recorded and ready to be mixed. Then I set my audio interface's buffer to the maximum and place no more than one instance of the plugin on the main bus.
> 
> I recorded on analog reel machines back in the early 1990s, but none of them were the models IK offers, so I'm sorry I can't offer a valid opinion regarding their accuracy. But when I am producing a song with a vintage sound, I'll drop an IK tape machine on the main bus, tinker with it, and thoroughly enjoy the results.



I render my audio files through tape login before I mix. This makes it impossible to go back but the effect is relatively subtle if used in moderation on the other hand


----------



## Henu (May 28, 2020)

I also recorded a ton on reel in the 90's, but never cared enough to take a note what brands they were (being a bit too young and inexperienced at the time)- most likely Tascam or something cheaper.

But that being said, I'd say Slate's VTM is probably the most realistic one I've used on software side. It sports no gimmicks and is all about just the tape emulation, but it does it really well IMO.


----------



## Leandro Marcos (May 28, 2020)

Henu said:


> I also recorded a ton on reel in the 90's, but never cared enough to take a note what brands they were (being a bit too young and inexperienced at the time)- most likely Tascam or something cheaper.
> 
> But that being said, I'd say Slate's VTM is probably the most realistic one I've used on software side. It sports no gimmicks and is all about just the tape emulation, but it does it really well IMO.



Have you tested IK Tape Machine ?


----------



## Manaberry (May 28, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> UAD Ampex Atr.



Is it that good? Just to see if I have to talk to my banker about the next UAD plugins sales.


----------



## NekujaK (May 28, 2020)

I regularly use IK's tape machines and Softube tape. Both sound great - but I like IK's more, and they offer more overall options to tailor the sound. At $67 they're a steal. Ozone's tape saturation is decent, but doesn't impart a lot of character, which is fine if that's what's needed.

IK's tape machines chew up a fair amount of CPU, but I still find them usable, and actually, they don't come anywhere close to the most CPU-intensive plugin I've used. IMHO, that distinction belongs to Waves Abbey Road Plates. One of the best-sounding reverb plugins I've ever heard, but unfortunately, completely impractical to use as it quickly brings my projects to their knees.


----------



## method1 (May 28, 2020)

They are really good but as others have mentioned, very cpu intensive. At that price definitely worth it.

I guess it depends what you want out of virtual "tape" - set and forget or being able to have more control.

There are lots of options with varying degrees of tweakability and personality but what all of them have in common is added distortion, a frequency curve with a low end bump and high end roll-off, and some subtle movement in the stereo field. I like UAD ATR the most because it's the "cleanest"

These days I find myself using less of these types of things unless it's for a specific purpose.


----------



## nordicguy (May 28, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> ...
> I loathe companies that do this and refuse to purchase from them (vs. Goodhertz or Melda, for example, who have a bundle but allow you to select what you want to install)
> ...


A bit surprise that you’r bringing Melda as an example.
Them installer put a huge amount of unnecessary files on your HDD.
I mean, in the eventuality that you’r not using all, or say, just a couple of them plugins.
Of course, its on us to decide if we see it as too intrusive such an approach can be...


----------



## ironbut (May 28, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Is it that good? Just to see if I have to talk to my banker about the next UAD plugins sales.


I'm familiar with the machine this plugin (the one inch setting) was modeled on. 
It's a 2 track 1 or 1/2 inch ATR with electronics from EAR/Tim De Paravicini. 
Here's a video of my friend Paul Stubblebine talking about the format.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 28, 2020)

AAX/AU/VST Audio Plugins from Black Rooster Audio


Black Rooster Audio is an eager software company from Germany that brings you premium quality audio plugins in AAX/VST/Audio Units.




blackroosteraudio.com





any opinions?


----------



## John Longley (May 28, 2020)

I've never liked anything even as much as my old Otari 1/2", but I like Slate VTM and Softube options.

All ok the newer IK offerings are solid. I still prefer my usual options but the new TR stuff is great.


----------



## Dietz (May 29, 2020)

_Disclaimer: I recorded, edited and mixed on tape during my early years in that business, stereo as well as multitrack, comparably cheap ones (Tascam 8-track cassette!) as well as shiny 827s from Studer with Dolby SR and all bells and whistles. That's why I _love_ digital - but sound-wise I still reach for that kind of glue and density. 8-)_

For me, the overall magic of that sound is brought to digital in a perfectly idealised way by the old "Phoenix / Phoenix II" by Crane Song. This little plug-in is as close as it gets to the proverbial "better-button". 8-) Don't get fooled by the ugly GUI.

The most versatile and authentic (thus very unobtrusive) virtual tape machine is U-He's "Satin". This is one of the few plug-ins (actually the only one I know of) which also models the highly important noise-reduction methods properly, including the infamous "Dolby-A-undecoded"-trick for vocals. - Also great for beautiful flanging effects and tap-echoes!

... and as others have mentioned already, Steinberg's "Magneto II" might be actually all that's needed if you're just aiming for that certain amount of additional grip and density. Funny enough I always thought that McDSP's "Analog Channel 202" comes pretty close, although it seems to be more about compression than saturation.

I used UAD's Studer- and Ampex emulations as well as Wave's tape-machine plug-ins ("Kramer", most notably) with good results, but they aren't my first call. I never was too fond of Slate's models, though.


----------



## musicalweather (Sep 28, 2021)

I have demoed all four IK tape machines during this month's group buy but am feeling stumped. When I insert a tape machine into a track, I _cannot_ hear any difference between it being on and bypassed. Truly. Am I doing something wrong? I've tried all the presets (and I'll admit that on one or two I could hear a very _slight_ difference) and on all kinds of genres and instrumentation: epic percussion, strings, keyboards, etc. I wonder if it's my hearing. Really couldn't hear what the plugins were doing. Does the play button in one's DAW need to be engaged? (I noticed that the tape reels start turning when play is pressed, but there doesn't seem a difference in sound.). I'm baffled.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I own a couple of IK's tape machines. They are the most CPU-intensive plugins I've ever used. In order to use one, I wait until the project is fully recorded and ready to be mixed. Then I set my audio interface's buffer to the maximum and place no more than one instance of the plugin on the main bus.
> 
> I recorded on analog reel machines back in the early 1990s, but none of them were the models IK offers, so I'm sorry I can't offer a valid opinion regarding their accuracy. But when I am producing a song with a vintage sound, I'll drop an IK tape machine on the main bus, tinker with it, and thoroughly enjoy the results.


May I ask which specific Ik tape plug-in your using? Trying to figure out what to pick in their group buy and will probably grab a tape or two


----------



## darcvision (Sep 28, 2021)

musicalweather said:


> I have demoed all four IK tape machines during this month's group buy but am feeling stumped. When I insert a tape machine into a track, I _cannot_ hear any difference between it being on and bypassed. Truly. Am I doing something wrong? I've tried all the presets (and I'll admit that on one or two I could hear a very _slight_ difference) and on all kinds of genres and instrumentation: epic percussion, strings, keyboards, etc. I wonder if it's my hearing. Really couldn't hear what the plugins were doing. Does the play button in one's DAW need to be engaged? (I noticed that the tape reels start turning when play is pressed, but there doesn't seem a difference in sound.). I'm baffled.


you need to crank up the input button until the needle in vu meter started hitting. try to crank it very hard and you will hear the distortion (don't forget to gainstaging using output knob). you could also check the manual too, it will help you to understand more detail about ik tape machine.

i guess ik multimedia tape machine behavior are designed like real tape, but i'm not sure because i don't have real tape machine.

in my opinion, ik tape machine are very subtle and less obvious unlike black rooster audio magnetite and hornet tape which are more obvious, simple and straightforward. both also using low cpu and low latency which are suitable for mixing or mastering. using ik tape on mixing kinda impossible because it has high latency and cpu hog, except using freeze option. i think ik tape is more designed for mastering rather than mixing imo.

if you're still unsure what this tape actually do, you could use plugin analyzer like plugindoctor or bertom (free).


----------



## AudioLoco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes it's the only tape plugin that makes sense not to bypass IMHO...  
A80 is just lovely. 
As for Softube's Tape, I don't get the popluarity apart from the low price...one of the worst plugins ever made in my opinion, looks nice though...


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 29, 2021)

SomeGuy said:


> May I ask which specific Ik tape plug-in your using? Trying to figure out what to pick in their group buy and will probably grab a tape or two


The only IK tape-based plugins I've used on productions were the 440 and the Tape Echo. Both are excellent.



musicalweather said:


> When I insert a tape machine into a track, I _cannot_ hear any difference between it being on and bypassed. Truly. Am I doing something wrong?


You're not doing anything wrong, because reel-to-reel tape machines were designed to reproduce audio cleanly and clearly. But unlike digital recording, hotter signals push magnetic tape particles around which produces a unique kind of distortion that can be used for effect. You'll need to experiment with the controls to hear it.

I once used the 440 on the master bus of a 1970s-inspired track and intentionally ran the input hot. The result was kind of like sprinkling warm, sand-infused gel over the audio. I could have skipped the 440 and the track would have turned out fine due to the plethora of tube and transformer-based plugins I was using, but I added the 440 anyway, pushed it, and liked the subtle effect.


----------



## Tronam (Sep 29, 2021)

I have an embarrassing number of tape emulation plugins and the IKM models are up there among the better ones I've tried. They also include a lot of nice tone shaping controls, so the flexibility is nice. Their only achilles heel is the heavy CPU usage, so for most I suspect they'll primarily be relegated to groups or the master bus.


----------



## zwhita (Sep 29, 2021)

Dietz said:


> The most versatile and authentic (thus very unobtrusive) virtual tape machine is U-He's "Satin". This is one of the few plug-ins (actually the only one I know of) which also models the highly important noise-reduction methods properly, including the infamous "Dolby-A-undecoded"-trick for vocals.


There is also AudioThing "Type A" for this application, and it allows you to adjust the threshold of each bandwidth.

I have all four IK Tapes plugins and don't actually use them much, because I'm not in the habit yet of printing submix tracks. 
I ruled out using them for EDM because they all seem to squash the kick drum too much when the meters are hitting the red. I do get that vibe of subtle compression and distortion, maybe some added warmth if you have the tone settings balanced, but this biggest thing I notice is the change in the sound staging, not always for the better.

Always worth trying I would say. I like that suggestion of subtle amounts on many tracks.


----------



## Tronam (Sep 29, 2021)

SomeGuy said:


> May I ask which specific Ik tape plug-in your using? Trying to figure out what to pick in their group buy and will probably grab a tape or two


Of the four I like Tape Machine 80 best. It does have hyped bass and high "air" frequencies, so perhaps not ideal on the master bus, but it also does a better job of catching peaks when driven harder and doesn't sound harsh. 440 would be my next favorite. Less of a bass bump, so possibly more appropriate on the stereo out if you're feeling bold.


----------



## darkogav (Sep 29, 2021)

i use the 24 for stuff that requires subtle color and the 99 for more lo-fi sounding stuff.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 29, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Yes it's the only tape plugin that makes sense not to bypass IMHO...
> A80 is just lovely.
> As for Softube's Tape, I don't get the popluarity apart from the low price...one of the worst plugins ever made in my opinion, looks nice though...


So you've not tried Softube Tape in MixFX multimode in Studio One, I take it? Softube Tape is my favorite to throw anywhere and everywhere when looking for subtle but cumulative effect with hardly any CPU hit (unlike IK, which sound good but use 800% of your CPU  )

Be aware that the IK tapes seem to suffer from pre-ringing (which will also sound like it's squashing some transients on kicks, etc.).


----------



## manw (Sep 29, 2021)

I constantly use the IKM emulations of the 80 with 456 tape and the 440 with 499 tape. Never noticed any unusual CPU issue and i do all my work at a buffer setting of 128. YMMV though...


----------



## Junolab (Oct 9, 2021)

I just got the IK tapes in the group buy and I'm surprised how little they actually take off the CPU (M1 Mac). I can even play real time on my guitar with no noticeable latency. Sounds awesome


----------



## ElectricFrog (Oct 11, 2021)

Here is a shootout of IK Tape Machine and a bunch of others including several of the new ones.


----------

